
Robot Playtime – Transform your device into a programmable Robot - thealexhong
https://robotplaytime.com
======
thealexhong
We created an app that transforms your mobile device into a programmable
robot.

Meet Pixel - your own interactive robot! Pixel starts off without any
intelligence or emotion, so it's up to you to program some personality and
life into it. Using Scratch, fun interactions can be programmed such as
changing Pixel's emotion and speech.

Pixel aims to teach the basics of robotics and programming in a fun and
interactive way. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

------
red5tar
This is actually a really cool app. I like that idea that you can program the
robot to do and say whatever you want. This is a nice way to give people that
are new to programming an idea or concept of writing code.

